
(2015) Protecting your hands as a programmer - swah
http://madhadron.com/posts/2015-09-03-ergonomics.html
======
swah
I found this technique interesting:

 _To press an individual key with one finger, drop the hand with the other
fingers curled just enough to not strike additional keys._

Anyone uses this technique? I move my fingers down when typing, not my hands,
but I'd love to put less stress on them.

